# Funny Preggo Hormonal Story to Brighten Your Day



## barbie72

I wanted to share with all of you something ridiculous that I did the other day. Thought it might make you laugh! Feel free to share if you have a similar story!

So we just found out last Friday that I am pregnant again. Now my husband thinks we could have done without the test and just found out on our own yesterday and here is why:

I was standing in the kitchen yesterday looking through the fridge for something to cram in my face as quick as possible. I found the leftover chicken from the chinese food we ordered on Monday. So I grabbed a piece and popped it in my mouth. IT WAS SOOOOOO GOOD :wohoo:. So I am standing there and it strikes me that the chicken is going to be gone and I am very hungry. So I walk into the living room where DH is (chicken still in my mouth). I plop on the couch next to him and start SOBBING!!!!! :sad2: Like the shuttering body and large streaming tears type of cry. 
He goes "omg what is wrong?!!?!"
Me: "..........:cry:"
Him: "What is in your mouth?"
Me: "CHICKEN!!!!!" :hissy:
Him: "So......wait...you are crying cuz you have chicken in your mouth?"
Me: "YES!!! AND I DON'T KNOW WHY!!!" :brat:
Him: "hahahhahahaha! omg you are SO pregnant. That is the silliest thing I have ever heard" :hugs:
Me: :cry: "Not...silly......"
:rain: <--- DH dancing in my tears out of laughter.

Needless to say I entirely overacted and was completely confused why I found this situation sad. Just goes to show that pregnancy is a hell of thing. Hope this made you laugh!:thumbup:


----------



## cowboys angel

Hahaha that's great. A few months ago, I had a really long hormonal day. My step daughter was being a pain in the ass, I was tired, and I was irritated. OH had said on the phone before he got home "just give her some leeway, she's going through a rough time." 

This pissed me off cuz I knew she's struggling right now, and I AM kinda easy on her, but I was just so damn tired......

He finally got home, and went past me into the living room and hugged his daughter, and then came back and hugged me. This absolutely pissed me off more, but he was home so I was all happy again.

He walked away, I started cooking dinner. I'm all happy and cheerful and singing while I cook, and I reached up for the seasoning I needed...which was above my head. (Sucks being short.)

So not thinking I climbed on the counter. OH comes in "WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING??" All sheepish, I climb down and am like "can you get that for me?" He handed it to me, and I started crying. He hugged me and apologized for yelling. I was like "That's not why I'm cryyying..." He asked why I was, my response was "I DONT KNOWWWWW" 

He started laughing, I started laughing, and then I was like "damn I'm ridiculous..." and OH just stands there and laughs which was pissing me off, thus I was crying harder, and also laughing.

...I think I was just too tired...


----------



## barbie72

Hahahaha that is amazing! Yes I think that was my problem too. Just too tired and worn out. I also did the laugh/cry. DH may have said "oh my. this is going to be a long 9 months if this is how it starts!" I think I agree now!


----------



## mumatmadhouse

thank you so much for starting this thread!
Both stories made me laugh and I think we could all do with that.
I am also findin myself bursting into tears for no reason whatsoever. Heres to being hormonal!!


----------



## cowboys angel

@mumatmadhouse: And just think! You have 35 more weeks to go! (in theory lol)


----------



## heva510

thank you for sharing that my kids think i have finally lost plot laughing that much i couldn't spk to them


----------



## Chilli

last week I drove to the supermarket in the dark ( about 2 miles) and came accross a car half way with no lights on so I flashed it to let the driver know. Then as I arrived I went to turn my lights off only to find I had never turned them on!

In past pgs I have filled my car with diesel (it's petrol) and left the cash I withdrew in the machine as well as leaving my credit cards in the shop on more than one occasion - I am actually a liability and should be kept in for the 9 months - which would be quite nice actually


----------



## barbie72

Hahahaha Chili. That is pretty hilarious!

I notice one of the first signs i have when I am pregnant is I can't make a joke to save my life. I get generally hazy and my already forgetfulness just gets MUCH worse.


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Oh good, I am not the only insane one then! I went shopping and took my make up bag instead of my purse!! Then when I realised I had to go back to the car but could not remember for the life of me where I had parked it! I felt like the local crazy lady, wondering around the car park just with my make up bag! The things we have to go through eh!


----------



## barbie72

Omg 2ndtimeluckyX! SO funny. I remember last time I was pregnant I went into the grocery store and I was checking out at one of those self checkout stations. I was walking to my car and realized I never scanned my eye liner. That was the first thing I had ever stolen. I stood in the middle of the street wondering if I should go back inside and tell them. I must have looked like a goon.


----------

